#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Τριμηνιαία(Μηνιαία) Κατάσταση Πελατών Προμηθευτών

## Γιάννης.Χ.

Στην επιλογή Τιμολόγιο ή Λιανική δια τους πελάτες, ποια επιλέγουμε? Έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο.

----------


## Xάρης

*Τιμολόγια* κόβουμε στους επιτηδευματίες που θα τα καταχωρήσουν ως έξοδα της επιχείρησής τους.
Στα τιμολόγια πρέπει να αναγράφεται υποχρεωτικά ο ΑΦΜ και η ΔΟΥ, πέρα από την επωνυμία της επιχείρησης, τον τομέα δραστηριότητάς της (επάγγελμα) και τη διεύθυνση της έδρα της.

*Αποδείξεις Λιανικής* κόβουμε στους υπόλοιπους πελάτες μας, τους ιδιώτες. 
Στις αποδείξεις λιανικής πρέπει να αναγράφεται μόνο η διεύθυνση του λήπτη πέρα από το ονοματεπώνυμο. ΑΦΜ και ΔΟΥ είναι προαιρετικά.

Παραδείγματα:
1) Σε ιδιώτη που τακτοποιεί αυθαίρετο κόβουμε απόδειξη λιανικής.
2) Αν μας αναθέσει συνάδελφος μια π.χ. στατική μελέτη, θα του κόβουμε τιμολόγιο.

----------

Γιάννης.Χ.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Συμφωνώ,αυτό είχα στο κεφάλι μου, αλλά με όσους συναδέλφους επικοινώνησα θεωρούσαν οτι το Λιανικής στην κατάσταση προμηθευτών - πελατών , αφορά άλλους επιχειρηματίες... που πωλούν με λιανική δλδ  :Παράλογος:  και αυτό με μπέρδεψε.

Ευχαριστώ Χάρη.

----------

